# No Limit Hooker overnight report from Bakers and 1st Blue



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

Just got back to Austin to post a report, drop Amy off for work for tomorrow, and turn around and head back down to fix a hub and fish. I'll make it a somewhat brief report. Met Gary 8 AM at the airport where he landed his airplane. Took me and Amy to Falcons and we found some nice weedlines and an Awesome rip outside falcon right now. Came back and made it out the jetties at 12 noon. Bakers at 2. No fish once again at the bottom of Bakers. Will not fish the bottom there any more. Larry was at Falcons where we were going to meet. Called on the radio and said too many signs saying no mooring. So decided to stay at BN baker rig. Caught 25 above avg. chickens. Cut it off there they were extremely active. Startewd trolling a weedline at the rig. Pulled a couple dolphin off then the Blue hit. I was targeting bull dolphin but the Marlin was ok with me. Had middle shotgun out with a bart on preceded by a bird. right in front had another bart. Hit that one. Put on a good show long enough to get the other 5 lines in and started chasing him to our starboard side. he peeled off around 200 yards of line in about 30 seconds. Patrick said he couldnt touch the drag cause it was too hot. All I got to say is I wish I had the funds for 5 more tiagras. He passed us up in front of the boat and around port side putting slack in the line. Slack ended up in the prop and it happened in a millisecond. Anyway we have a 2 minute long video and figured we had him on for about 3 n a half minutes or so. What a rush for a 26 year old fireman working 2 jobs and living in a camper. Pretty proud moment I had. Just glad Amy was there for it. I have moved to the next step up of my destiny. I thought I was addicted to offshore. Not any more I am now addicted to marlin fishing. That was the first of many for me I'm sure. Trolled till dark and tied up with Larry at n bakers. Not a good night sleep 4 me at all wit a couple hours of staggered sleep. Oh yea partied in Luling for the watermelon thump friday night till 1200. Slept 5 hours and then went to the island. Red Bull gives you wings. Couple sharks at night. Morning came with no weedline to be found. Dropped again at the rock and nada. RIDICULOUS! Trolled the rock with binita and blackfin. Found our way to Aransas banks on a little spot I like and next thing i know there are 6 boats all around me. Just a spot I catch fish at everytime and I dont have a depth finder. Figure there is something down there I dont know about but obviously everyone else does. Maybe it was Amy pulling in 1 fish after the other that gave it away. Got a 2 0r 3 man limit of snapper to 20 inches and b liners and a decent ling. Small AJ and some other stuff. My crew was too wore out to fish any more so we called it early and left around 2 oclock leaving behind good fish. Wind picked up and no weed line between aransas and home. Ended up a longer report than I thought. Nice seas and wore out crew. 

Pics are from the plane, 1 of the blue breaking water about 300 yards away from the boat.


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

Larry's "Puncher" tied up next to us at night.


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

vmhc


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

cgmg


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

sorry im tired and cant get the pics right 


heres the blue i figure he was 350 to 400


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

Sounds like a great trip. I like the shot from the plane.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks for the report and pics and congrats on the blue hook up!:cheers:


----------



## snipinglizard (May 21, 2006)

as always,great report and many more billfish to come,they say great fishermen catch great fish!!awesome aerial pic!


----------



## GimmeDeal (Mar 18, 2005)

*So, you're putting the poles to good use?*

Congrats Tim. Lot's of us haven't had that hook up yet. Yudaman


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Congrats on the marlin hookup! They sure are addictive.


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

forgot to mention i used ecactly 151 gallons of fuel. I went out with an extra 50 gallons. Ran out of fuel inside the jetties. Worked out ok though. Gonna be expensive to fill up 150 gallons plus 5 gallons of oul at 20 a piece. Oh well.


Tim


----------



## BeachBumCSF (Nov 22, 2005)

Nice report. We were out there in the Fountain, but did not fair well. Just some plus size chicken dolphin. Heard a lot of people missing fish, but not hooking up. We missed 6 hits, but I think they were all dolphin. We pulled Hospital, Baker, Dutra and then back towards home. We stopped at a seaweed line to fish for dolphin and started to catch blue runners. Looked around and boats were coming form no where and decided to let them have the spot.


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

Great trip. As usual, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

nice job, I enjoyed the report. 
The watermelon thump is a pretty sweet party too, done that one a few times myself.


----------



## The TroubleHook (Mar 14, 2005)

*Good Job!*

Tim, sounds like you guys had an adventurous weekend. Like the ariel shot and congrats on the marlin!

Brandon


----------



## Tall1fin (Jun 3, 2004)

Hmmm, looks like two of the pics came out right to me!  Btw, what was that splashing thing?


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

just remember next time, fight in the direction that the line is going, them suckers will fly past you and it will jump way in front of the boat but the line will still be behind the boat. Stay in the direction that the line is in and keep it tight.


----------



## mcgolfer (May 21, 2004)

tim
marlin fishing is a rush. we need to get you hooked up too some nice yellowfin tuna so you can catch them and filet instead of catch and release....rick


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

maybe we can get another mass venice trip set up next winter. I would say we can buddy out to the floaters but I dont think you have enough gas......


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Coastal, we know you have more pics......

Feel free to email me!


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

scubaru said:


> Coastal, we know you have more pics......
> 
> Feel free to email me!


Actually of this trip I dont think he does, we told Amy that she is a celebrity on this site but she just shrugged it off, she is an EXTREMELY modest person and is VERY nice and pleasurable to be around.


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

Great Report! Can't wait untill the Round-Up!


----------



## Buda Blue Water Boy (May 24, 2004)

*Bottom Fishing at Baker!!!*

Great trip Tim, really enjoyed the buddy boating. That blue was exciting!!! Wish I would have known about the rip the other side of Falcon when I was out there. We counted 14 boats at Falcon on Saturday when we got there. Too much traffic in one area usually means a not very friendly atmosphere and tough fishing!!!
Anybody know why the bottom fishing at Baker is so slow this year? Since March it has been the slowest I have seen it in the last several years. I was out there in the middle of the week with 3 party boats around us, and they were not catching anything either- all of them were there less then an hour before moving on to try and find some fish. 
Tim, did you see all the boats at the jetty's- must have been 60 - 70 boats covering that area- we were trying to figure out how the ships were getting in an out of the channel.

Let me know if there is anything I can do to help you with your trailer today!!!


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

yeah, what is great at teh end of the jetty is they get po'd if you run by them full steam. Hello, you are in the middle of a major shiping channel. There was a nice chop in there at about 8pm coming in though. blew right threw in in the cat. I hate to say it but I think once I get my top done on my boat, it is gonna sit for a while and become a project to sell and I am gonna either buy a cat or just continue to fish on this one..... 

There were around 12 there when I left and some freakin scuba guys rolled right in and jumped off, one stayed on the surface about 15' off the rig and the other was down about 40', freakin screwed up everyones fishing/drift/time.


----------



## Floridaze (May 16, 2005)

Great report. What was lacking are more pictures of Amy...


----------



## flyingfish (Mar 21, 2006)

I just want to post my thanks to Tim and Amy for a fantastic trip. It was my first gulf outing and Tim put us on dolphin, amber jack, black-fin tuna, bonita, lot of different types of snapper, ling and topped it with a hook-up on a marlin. I couldn't believe all the different species or the fast action when it was on.

Tim really knows his stuff and Amy is not only the prettiest deck-hand going but she can outfish any of us. She did a good job flying the plane as well on the way back in. 

Thanks again Tim and Amy for the great trip. Its one I'll talk about for a long time.

Gary


----------



## jtizzle (May 18, 2006)

shanker said:


> Actually of this trip I dont think he does, we told Amy that she is a celebrity on this site but she just shrugged it off, she is an EXTREMELY modest person and is VERY nice and pleasurable to be around.


*cough*bullsh**cough*

I can believe nice and pleasurable, but EXTREMELY modest? Come on. She had her top off while people were taking pictures of her holding a pair of fishes. That's like....not modest. Don't get me wrong, I and all my friends have zero complaints about Amy, and I ain't saying there is anything wrong with any of it, I am just saying that from what I have seen, she ain't what you'd call modest.

PS, I love these threads, you guys look like you are having a great time.


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

jtizzle said:


> *cough*bullsh**cough*
> 
> I can believe nice and pleasurable, but EXTREMELY modest? Come on. She had her top off while people were taking pictures of her holding a pair of fishes. That's like....not modest. Don't get me wrong, I and all my friends have zero complaints about Amy, and I ain't saying there is anything wrong with any of it, I am just saying that from what I have seen, she ain't what you'd call modest.
> 
> PS, I love these threads, you guys look like you are having a great time.


We did have a great trip, thx, but you have yet another reason why you cant judge a book by its cover.


----------



## Ragman (May 21, 2004)

The most incredible woman will do the most incredible things for their man!

jtizzle: Just be thankful you'll at least try to understand that statement, though only vicariously through Tim's (and Amy's) good nature!


----------



## davesbbq (May 11, 2005)

veery nice


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

*Ok ????*



jtizzle said:


> *cough*bullsh**cough*
> 
> I can believe nice and pleasurable, but EXTREMELY modest? Come on. She had her top off while people were taking pictures of her holding a pair of fishes. That's like....not modest. Don't get me wrong, I and all my friends have zero complaints about Amy, and I ain't saying there is anything wrong with any of it, I am just saying that from what I have seen, she ain't what you'd call modest.
> 
> PS, I love these threads, you guys look like you are having a great time.


What people?







? It was only Tim and his girl on the boat when the pics







were taken....


----------



## jtizzle (May 18, 2006)

Whatever, man. The only point I am making is in the use of the words "EXTREMELY modest". I am sure she is a great and upstanding in all ways, just not modest. Go look it up in a dictionary if you don't believe me.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

hes just jealous.


----------



## Drifter645 (Jul 28, 2004)

Enough, okay?


----------



## jtizzle (May 18, 2006)

Argo said:


> hes just jealous.


 word.


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

OK, Whatever...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Just an FYI.. anyone badmouthing and trying to run off Amy or the poster of Amy's escapades on the deep blue via photographic images will be personally banned by me never to post again. Ok?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> Just an FYI.. anyone badmouthing and trying to run off Amy or the poster of Amy's escapades on the deep blue via photographic images will be personally banned by me never to post again. Ok?


Right! get'em J! LOL


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> Just an FYI.. anyone badmouthing and trying to run off Amy or the poster of Amy's escapades on the deep blue via photographic images will be personally banned by me never to post again. Ok?


Cheers! :cheers:


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

Argo said:


> hes just jealous.


Lots of people around here must be high on the Hateraid


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Dang Straight*



InfamousJ said:


> Just an FYI.. anyone badmouthing and trying to run off Amy or the poster of Amy's escapades on the deep blue via photographic images will be personally banned by me never to post again. Ok?


This is the only reason I come over here anymore............

Ban his arse J!


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> Just an FYI.. anyone badmouthing and trying to run off Amy or the poster of Amy's escapades on the deep blue via photographic images will be personally banned by me never to post again. Ok?


WELL SAID.


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

She is incredibly modest and who the **** are you, get off of here and stop creating drama dude. I'm trying to post up fishing reports and trips and you have to start stuff. Don't ever get on here again.


Tim


----------



## jtizzle (May 18, 2006)

coastal said:


> Don't ever get on here again.


lol, k.


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

Whats going on Tim. Don't let the little guy get you down. lol Great post. Look foward to fishing,buddy boating with ya in the future. Congrats on the Blue. Awesome feeling when someone hooks up with the biggun. 

Dwight


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

And I'm just Jealous Tim......

LOL.....


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

Actually Dude I Think Hes Just Kinda Let Down On This Post Not Enough Tuna Pics Ya Know, But Hey You Got Still Got 5 Pages Of Coments... Congrats On The Blue!


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Some people just can't stand to see someone else enjoying life. Tim, it looks like you and your crew have a great time. IMO, that's what life is all about. I think there are people in the world that look up and say "what the heck did I do all these years and where has the time gone?" That too bad for those folks.
We like to hang with positive people that like to have fun!!
All I know is I'm gonna enjoy life as much as possible! Hey Tim, look me up if ya ever wanna come play in Galveston. We'll grab the Outcast and go catch some fishies! Oh yeah, we are gonna party on the river this weekend also if anyone wants to join us! Here's some OLD pics of us having some fun!! I know.....I need some new pics!


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

I found the solution to this thread, go into your User CP, click on Buddy / Ignore Lists, then add jtizzle to your Ignore list and click *update list*

works great


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Sorry for the hi jack Tim....just thought I would try to lean it back to something positive as it began. Here's a couple more just for grins! By the way, some of these are normally modest but sometimes they get some liquid courage in em!! But the fact is I really don't care either way!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Outcast said:


> Sorry for the hi jack Tim....just thought I would try to lean it back to something positive as it began. Here's a couple more just for grins! By the way, some of these are normally modest but sometimes they get some liquid courage in em!! But the fact is I really don't care either way!


Ohh yeah.. I forgot I wanted to come check your shop out sometime in the future... whens the next shindig?


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

need to have one SOON!





InfamousJ said:


> Ohh yeah.. I forgot I wanted to come check your shop out sometime in the future... whens the next shindig?


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Can I come over for the party?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Outcast said:


> need to have one SOON!


I'll bring fajitas.. you supply the cooks.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Sounds like a plan! Give me a shout soon. L8R



InfamousJ said:


> I'll bring fajitas.. you supply the cooks.


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> I'll bring fajitas.. you supply the cooks.


I can bring some homemade Tortilla's, Rice and some BEER!


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

Outcast 

yup we should get together and do some fishing. Ive never been offshore galveston. What shindig ya'll talkin about. Looks like devils cove and my kind of partyin.

TIm


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Roger Roger Captain!!! We are partiing this weekend but it's short notice!!! We'll plan sumptin else soon!!! Call me 281-798-9456

Later,
Brice



coastal said:


> Outcast
> 
> yup we should get together and do some fishing. Ive never been offshore galveston. What shindig ya'll talkin about. Looks like devils cove and my kind of partyin.
> 
> TIm


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I thought I seen a camel in one of those pics??


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

For sum reason she always has one in that suit!  Oh well, I can live with it. That's the wife of a great friend and I don't have the heart to tell him. On second thought, they are in Florida and I'm gonna call him right now!! He'll appreciate the fact that we are discussing it!! 



RedXCross said:


> I thought I seen a camel in one of those pics??


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

OC, Give me some dates in September before, muzzleloader season in Colorado, we can go out with you offshore. Split costs and all. 

TIM


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

Keep September 23rd open for the opening weekend of Dove Season


----------



## red-fin (Nov 4, 2004)

Man ya'll are WRONG with that camel stuff!!! Let us know what your buddy's response is. This is HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

He told me he was gonna check and make sure everything was still ok down there. Lucky guy.

Kinda funny....she received a part in a movie a while back. Don't know which one though. He said she turned down a Fear Factor audition also. She didn't want to eat all nasty stuff! 



red-fin said:


> Man ya'll are WRONG with that camel stuff!!! Let us know what your buddy's response is. This is HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

looks like a ton o fun


----------



## DeepSeaBudaTexas (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey tim had a great time fishing. I was on larrys boat. (the guy sleeping in the front in the orange shirt in your picture).
Dustin
Tim didn't knwo you lived in Austin, I also do. Heard you were a firefighter, so is my pops. What station?


----------



## bjreid (Sep 12, 2006)

patrick i cant beleve you got hooked in to a marlin


----------

